# using my new netbook isn't the same as desktop



## dmharris (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm trying to find the banner I use on my laptop that has "my threads" on my netbook.  Did I somehow set this up in the beginning of my Tug membership?  Any advice, please.  Thanks!


----------



## dmharris (Oct 5, 2011)

well this is a case of 'ask and you shall receive'.  This morning, there it is, the banner I've been looking for!   

I have no idea how that happened, but grateful.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 5, 2011)

not sure we did anything, but you are welcome =D


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 5, 2011)

dmharris said:


> I'm trying to find the banner I use on my laptop that has "my threads" on my netbook.  Did I somehow set this up in the beginning of my Tug membership?  Any advice, please.  Thanks!


"Your threads" is one of the items in the "Quick Links" choice in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page.  Quick Links requires the use of JavaScript (note, JavaSCRIPT, not Java which is something different).  You probably did not have JavaScript enabled in your Netbook's browser before.


----------



## dmharris (Oct 5, 2011)

and then it miraculously appeared!  How would I have enabled Java script without knowing I was doing it?


----------



## Giovanni12 (Oct 19, 2011)

dmharris said:


> and then it miraculously appeared!  How would I have enabled Java script without knowing I was doing it?



I think only admin can handle your case..rest all replies will be in vain.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Doug, Now I'm back on my desktop and the blue banner doesn't have Quick Links tab.  I'm using Google Chrome and did a check to make sure that Java Script is enabled.  It is.  But no "Quick Links".  Any suggestions?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've found different browsers have different control bars


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 1, 2012)

Diane, try Firefox or IE. Different browsers just DO things differently. I find features of my DW's website that work (or appear) on IE or Chrome that just aren't there when I use FF- which is almost always. When I want the best- fastest search ability at RCI, I have to use Chrome. 

EDITED: I don't show the Quick Links tab using Chrome, either.

Jim


----------



## dmharris (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Jim.  I checked IE and the user tab is there.  So strange.  Firefox's latest version wasn't working with my anti virus so I wiped Firefox off the computer.  On another website I noticed Java scripts were enabled so they're working.  Again, strange.


----------

